# GPU-Z what command line parameter ?



## ryanly (Aug 21, 2015)

GPU-Z what command line parameter ?


----------



## ryanly (Aug 21, 2015)

I only know:

gpu-z -minimized
gpu-z -tab

How to get the command line parameter?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 21, 2015)

-minimized
-tab <tab index>
-card <card index>
-dump <xml output filename>


----------



## ryanly (Aug 21, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> -minimized
> -tab <tab index>
> -card <card index>
> -dump <xml output filename>



and

/fixcoldbug

/chl8266ocp

Anything else?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 21, 2015)

FIXCOLDBUG works only on cards with ADT7473 thermal controller, ie. very old ones, none of the new ones that have the thermal controller in the GPU

CHL8266OCP changes the OCP register setting of the chl8266 voltage controller, mostly for older cards

GTX500OCP doesn't work anymore


----------



## Naki (Aug 24, 2015)

Suggestion: /? (-?) and /help (-help) command-line arguments to show a list of all possible arguments in a small window.


----------



## ryanly (Aug 25, 2015)

Naki said:


> Suggestion: /? (-?) and /help (-help) command-line arguments to show a list of all possible arguments in a small window.



Current /? (-?) or / help (-help) parameter is invalid


----------



## Naki (Aug 25, 2015)

Yes, this is just a feature suggestion for future versions.


----------

